# What pen do you carry and use daily?



## Texatdurango (Jul 10, 2007)

Before making pens I always just used whatever was handy in the office, usually a Pilot gel rollerball click pen.  Now I carry around a closed end Jr Gent capped, non-posting pen I made but there are many times it is just downright "un-handy" to use, having to unscrew the cap and hold it while using the pen at a checkout counter, resturaunt or wherever you write or sign something.

I think I like the way the pen looks more than how handy it is to use and was wandering what others use in their daily lives.

Do you use:


----------



## pentex (Jul 10, 2007)

I think the Sierra is my favorite to carry. Really like the pen.


----------



## Mudder (Jul 10, 2007)

At home I use a Sierra because I like the feel, but I carry a bic pen with me.... Why?
Because every time I start carrying a nice pen someone steals it! I can buy 60 bic pens for $4.99 at staples so I don't really care if I lose one.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jul 10, 2007)

I agree! I REALLY like the Sierra![][][][]
Dawn


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 10, 2007)

I have several cigars that are not what I consider "sellable" quality, but are not in the destroy and re-turn category either.  I have accumulated several in different woods, so will grab whatever goes with the shirt of the day.  keeps people curious as to what I have made, but they are not ones I would get upset over losing (I have heard that can happen!)


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 10, 2007)

I carry a test.

Cigar (I have used these for years and have bunches) that is Buffalo horn.  I have had it since about February and it has not cracked.  Temperature and humidity are controlled by it staying in my shirt pocket, I believe this is what has made it survive.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> <br />I have several cigars that are not what I consider "sellable" quality....


Interesting, that's the same reason I carry the one I use now.  It was one of the first closed end pens I did and I'm not happy with the outcome.  I too have a few pens I don't wish to give away or sell and have thought of carrying around one of my Jr Gent ballpoints but sadly I haven't goofed any of them up yet and they look too nice for me to use!

I ought to try harder to louse one up when I get back to penmaking in a few months.[]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 10, 2007)

I still use the first pen I made. It's on my desk at work and I use it daily. It's a Euro with maple burl and no finish. Looks better today than it did when I first turned it


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm a sales-whore -- constantly carrying a different 'new' pen to write with. Ya never know
who'll want it []
I've sold a number of pens that way. People will ask about the pen and when I say I make them,
they want to see more -- which I often have in a leather case nearby []
I also carry some less than perfect pens but they get given away pretty quickly. [8D]

Gary


----------



## GBusardo (Jul 10, 2007)

I use a cherry burl comfort with out the rubber thing. I have smallish hands and the pen feels just right to me. The cherry has darkened and is beautiful.  A way under rated wood.


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 10, 2007)

Even better-----like both Gary's-----I sell what I carry all the time ---and that cherry burl is very easy to sell.[]
Just glad I keep a box of it for myself.


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (Jul 10, 2007)

I carry either a gold-Ti apricot Euro or gold-Ti cherry burl Carbara. I get a lot of comment and compliments on the Carbara, even the check-out girl at Borders was admiring it a couple of nights ago, cherry burl is really pretty. I like the Carbara because I can put a gel refill in it and can twist the top of the pen with one hand.


----------



## chigdon (Jul 10, 2007)

Jr Gents Ballpoint (twist)


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jul 10, 2007)

Well I guess I spoil myself a bit, I tend to keep the best for myself! I pretty much use a fountian pen daily and have a stock of 7 pens on my desk (in a PSI wood box display case) Out of these only my "long body" El-Toro is postable, but I don't like to. I guess the Churchill/El-Grande's are as well, but it's not a true post and can lead to a "fall off" IMHO. 

What is odd is I thought the same thing, in fact I had to buy a Jr.Gent kit just to get the post end for a Jr. Statesman I made myself (and since swapped back to non-posting) I either hold it in my hand or simply slip it in my pocket, the later is the norm.

My most used daily pens are a cranberry inlace Churchill (FP) followed by a brown swirl acrylic El-Grande (FP) and the runner up and climbing fast is a Gent with the mother earth EPR (this pen I like, but the blank does not fit me so I will save it and re-tube it soon, but it suits the Diamine green "umber" ink nice)

PS, I should again note, I am an insurance appraiser and spend all day driving from place to place and using my pen in the car, outside, in shops ect and I do this year round rain, snow, heat.... The only days I use a ball point is in the rain, and then it's my PITH acrylic cigar that stands in for this duty. []


----------



## polarbear1 (Jul 11, 2007)

I carry a few sierra's and a cigar pen currently


----------



## hughbie (Jul 11, 2007)

me?  i have a copper/rust acrylic on a satin copper cigar.  it really turns heads and is a beautiful show off.  i've made a couple of sales just by using it.  and i haven't been doing this but for 4 months!


----------



## ashaw (Jul 11, 2007)

I alternate between three styles.  Churchill, Baron, cigar.


----------



## exoticwo (Jul 11, 2007)

Mostly an Executive Deer antler but lately an Executive with some Mesquite from Dario. Real nice looking pen!!


----------



## imagine (Jul 11, 2007)

I work outside for a living and use a pen and/or pencil almost constantly so I made a set of black enamel/bloodwood slimlines. Been carrying for almost a year and still holding up well.


----------



## txbob (Jul 11, 2007)

Usually a Monteverde Mini Jewelria in cork. Sometimes a chrome slimline in the longwood style, done in aluminum with a rubber grip.
txbob


----------



## 2rcbruce (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm carry a lignum vitae polaris in satin. Most of the time someone will  buy my carry pen before it can really be called my "carry pen"


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 11, 2007)

When I leave my office, I always carry a 5 pen leather penroll with me that are currently my favorites, a brown stripped ebonite Jr Statesmen, Black palm Statesmen, Stipula ebonite Da Vinci, Pelikan 400 tortoise and a Parker Duofold white pearl, all FP. The tough part comes when I unroll it I can only choose one []


----------



## gerryr (Jul 11, 2007)

I carry a leather pen roll that I bought from Anthony at Provo, but it only has three pens in it right now.  One of them is a Curly Koa closed end silver plated Baron FP with a Penchetta nib I made nearly 2 years ago and have been using daily since then.  Another is a pen I got from Rich Kleinhenz at the Rendezvous pen exchange, a six-sided green resin Baron rollerball and there's also a black titanium snakeskin cigar I got from Mudder in the first PITH I participated in.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jul 12, 2007)

Titanium metal Baron, mostly. Sometimes a PFC in IBO.


----------



## richstick1 (Jul 12, 2007)

I have this CA finished pen, I carry it in my pocket with my keys.  It's starting to get beat up, so I'm going to try a different finish. 

Sorry couldn't resist []

Actually, my daily pen is a comfort without the rubber thingy from PSI - first pen I ever turned, oak burl, and I just like it.  I'm sure at some point I will replace it with something nicer, but it's a cool pen.  Only finish on it is Watco Danish Oil - at some point it will start to look like heck!!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 12, 2007)

Full sized Gent snakeskin. Admittedly, the large size is a bit akward at times. But, this pen has a huge "Wow!" factor. It is my best salesman. Some guys carry their rejects, I believe that is bad policy. Show and flash your best only.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />...Some guys carry their rejects, I believe that is bad policy. Show and flash your best only.


Perzactly! IF you're selling pens, why would you carry your reject?!?!?
Would you buy a Ferrari from a guy driving a Civic?
[}] []

Gary


----------



## JasonF (Jul 16, 2007)

75% of the time my first deer antler which is a chrome SL.
20% of the time a mesquite with an antler inlay and gunmetal SL.
5% of the time a "reject".

I carry pens in my front pants pocket and SLs are the most comfortable for me to carry.


----------



## splinter99 (Jul 16, 2007)

I usually carry what ever I made the night before[]..almost always a cigar


----------



## mrplace (Jul 16, 2007)

I carry a homebrew Cigar![8D]


----------



## neoWizard (Jul 24, 2007)

Gold with black cigar made with Bog Yew.  I purchased the Bog Yew specifically to make myself, and a couple of close friends some pens.  It is really cool to see the look on someones face when they say 'REALLY?' when you tell them the wood in the pen is 3000 years old.  [8D]


----------



## txbatons (Jul 24, 2007)

I always grab a mesquite slimline that was one of my first pens.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 24, 2007)

Baron silver cactus. But if I don't sell a Blue Cactus Posted Jr. Statesmen next week it will become my new every day pen.


----------



## Randy (Jul 24, 2007)

I use the Father Sing in Rhodium and have changed the ink cartridge to blue.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jul 29, 2007)

I have two lignum vitae combo pens that I carry.  I made one in lignum , and it was taken from my desk one day, so I made another in lignum and a second in bright orange which I suspect no one will steal.  One day at work, I found my 1st one two aisles away, and yes, I could tell it was mine because it had a hairline along the grain that I did not try to cover, and had a picture of it at work.  Security checked out the person's desk after I filed a complaint, and that person was terminated when other peoples items were found in that persons desk as well.


----------



## cdcarter (Aug 3, 2007)

Depends on where I'm going and who I want to impress. Around the office, I usually use whichever pen I screwed up most recently and don't want to give away. []

If I'm out in polite society, it's usually some version of the Euro (preferably Parker) or, more recently, a Tulipwood Perfect Fit.


----------

